# Nitrous



## rackemup (Jan 26, 2006)

Any one here running NOS on there 540i
If so how do you like it?
I am going to start my install this weekend..................


----------



## rackemup (Jan 26, 2006)

Install is done and watch out Prop. Here is some pics.


----------



## BeRzErKaS (Jan 1, 2004)

I have never heard of anyone spraying on a 540 ....or any 5 series for that matter. That looks like an NX kit. What size jets are you running? What kind of safegaurds did you decide on? Have you tested it out yet? Results?


----------



## rackemup (Jan 26, 2006)

Started off with 75hp and scares the **** out of me. I am going to work my way up to 
150hp.......................... I GOT THE NEED, THE NEED FOR SPEED............................
The kit is a Cold Fusion Kit.


----------



## houbmw (Apr 23, 2006)

WOW, wtf, i have never heard of this done. Congrats, tell me how the car runs and how many people you beat up on.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

JimLev has done this on his 540 for a few years now. He's an online pioneer for the sprayed 540. He's up to a dual 90HP shot with a progressive controller. He maintains that used safely, nitrous is great way to get great power. 

In fact, JimLev spent this past weekend installing an M5 dif in his 2000 540i6. Great guy with a lot of experience.


----------



## rackemup (Jan 26, 2006)

Update added some ZEX parts. New pictures here
http://mydrive.roadfly.com/blog/rackemup/


----------



## cool87gn (Oct 12, 2005)

RACKEMUP, did you ever set up your NOS higher than 100 yet? What kit did you get? I'm looking into the kit from Zex (82019). It is a dry unit, what do you run? Is there anything else that I would need? Thank you,


----------



## killerkiko (Jul 14, 2006)

cool87gn said:


> RACKEMUP, did you ever set up your NOS higher than 100 yet? What kit did you get? I'm looking into the kit from Zex (82019). It is a dry unit, what do you run? Is there anything else that I would need? Thank you,


i wouldnt suggest a dry kit, go with the zex 82021 or 82021p, thats what i ordered and its a wet kit, im having it installed this week and i cant wait. im starting out with a 55 shot and working my way up to 100.


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

cool87gn said:


> RACKEMUP, did you ever set up your NOS higher than 100 yet? What kit did you get? I'm looking into the kit from Zex (82019). It is a dry unit, what do you run? Is there anything else that I would need? Thank you,


He got a blown intake manifold is what he got. The nitrous kit has been sold.


----------



## 330ci05 (Oct 10, 2006)

killerkiko said:


> i wouldnt suggest a dry kit, go with the zex 82021 or 82021p, thats what i ordered and its a wet kit, im having it installed this week and i cant wait. im starting out with a 55 shot and working my way up to 100.


whats the difference between a dry and wet shot??? howmuch is it?? i wouldn't mind putting some NOS into my 330, could use that extra 50+hp


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

PropellerHead said:


> He got a blown intake manifold is what he got. The nitrous kit has been sold.


Whoa. I wonder if he froze it with all the nitrous.:eeps:


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

http://clubwrx.net/forums/showthread.php?t=101607&pag


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

n3rd420 said:


> http://clubwrx.net/forums/showthread.php?t=101607&pag


Another 10 sec Eclipse down the drain.:dunno:

I can only imagine what kind of half-assed install caused that fire.


----------



## hardy (Oct 23, 2006)

i saw it, it's really cool.:thumbup:


----------



## heym (Sep 29, 2006)

what specific kits are you guys using..im only looking to spray about a 50 shot and need to find out what exact part numbers from specific vendors u guys are using...thanks guys


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

nitrous express or NEX


----------



## bimmerology (Jul 3, 2006)

how much can u spray


----------



## n3rd420 (Oct 8, 2006)

start with 50 or 75


----------



## StallionM5 (Nov 29, 2006)

*This my Sprayed 540*

This is my typical Install I am giving it now a 160hp shot
I am now installing titanium Pistons which I got from GAW Racing and I am giving the babe a 250 hp shot

This ride is rocking NOW

By the way the trans is a steptronic but I think I ill have to do something about it especially when I kick in now the car revs so fast and it goes ( Trans fail safe prog) 
so as a round up for this I installed an RPM Activated swithc to my NOS KIT which kick the NOS in on 200RPM and switches off at 6000 RPM

Good luck and dont hesiate for any frthur info

The installation is so easy


----------

